# Cob Webs w/3M super 74 Spray Glue



## xray45 (Dec 30, 2013)

On the set of one of the movies for harry potter, Industrial light and magic used the super 74 spray glue for cob webs. Held the can a little bit away from the area and it hangs like cob webs.
Has anyone tried this yet? I heard about it and definitely wanted to try it.
Thought someone might be able to use this idea or want to try it.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seems like I seen something on this a few years ago when it was used in the Disney Haunted Mansion. I have never tried it myself but but it seems like it should work if you sprayed up and let it fall down on the area you wanted to web.
And if it doesnt work you always have a can of spray glue for something else.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34925&highlight=haunted+mansion

I found the video about the spider webs, but it seems that it is using the spray glue to bond the bag type webbing to the item to be webbed.
I still remember a spray adhesive being used to make webs. I think is was put out by NAPA and used to bond felt to the inside of a car trunk. I will keep checking.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Being in the automotive repair business, I use the (bright orange) #74 adhesive to secure seat heater pads to seat cushions in cars, it is rather grippy stuff, but it is a rather gaudy colour to be used for cobwebs, the 3M #77 spray adhesive is clear and could be a more usable product for cobwebbing.. I really need to grab a can from work and see if it works for our purposes....


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34925&highlight=haunted+mansion
> 
> I found the video about the spider webs, but it seems that it is using the spray glue to bond the bag type webbing to the item to be webbed.
> I still remember a spray adhesive being used to make webs. I think is was put out by NAPA and used to bond felt to the inside of a car trunk. I will keep checking.


While attending The West Coast Haunters Convention this last May, I had a conversation with a gentleman from Dapper Cadaver who also uses and is pleased with this technique. He used the cotton webbing and the glue spray. I wrote down the glue type but can't find my notes.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Super 74 Webbing Verses Webcaster*

On a few scenes that were permanent we used the 3m super 74 but we didn't use the nozzles they came with, we used modified silly string nozzles for longer shoots in combo with magicians ultra fine hair wire.
Still messy as heck unless you keep talcum powder on hand, that helps keep that stuff from sticking to every thing you dont want it to including you.
I still recommend the hot web shooters verses the canned sprays for home use or temporary use when it comes to ease of clean up.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think a lot would depend upon A> What you want the webs to adhere to, B> What you want the webs to look like, and C> How durable the webs need to be/how permanent you need/want them to be.
You need to be careful with any*paints or adhesives, you need to keep in mind that all of these things tend to have a solvent in them that may soak into the surface they are sprayed on, or that the solvent itself may dissolve the material they are sprayed on.
Some adhesive are clear, but many have a color or tint to them. That color allows the person applying it to see where and how much they have sprayed. Make sure the color is something that you can live with before you dive into doing a big job with them.
Mask off any surrounding surfaces, especially below the area you are applying it to, before you start spraying it. Also keep in mind that most of these adhesives are EXTREMELY flammable so exposed flames, extreme heat sources, etc. should be kept a good distance away, at least when you are applying the adhesive.
Also remember that you are going to have to clean up/off your mess after your haunt is over.


----------

